
Show HN: UCM – useful cmake macros for cleaner CMakeLists.txt files - onqtam
https://github.com/onqtam/ucm
======
onqtam
eases working with \- compiler flags \- precompiled headers \- unity builds \-
static/dynamic runtime \- source file globbing \- filters in the solution
explorer of IDEs

